# Is EagleView accurate for squares?



## Aaron

I see Grumpy wasn't impressed with their slopes.

I'm going to site-verify their measurements on this one.

What sort of experiences have people had out there with the EagleView measure vs actual? This is my first experience with EagleView, and it's big enough that I don't want to make any mistakes ... not that I ever want to make mistakes, but some are easier to get over than others.

Aaron


----------



## tinner666

Never tried it. I do my onsite, assuming I'm getting my estimating fee, then use Google earth to verify number of planes, etc.


----------



## vtroofing

An Insurance Company provided one, a big cut up (Stats below). 

We used 12% waste factor (Adjustable levels) and for the complexity I was very impressed. Accurate and worth what I paid...$0... really made negotiating much easier. Next time I hear the threat of them getting one I will encourage it but I recommend watching the waste factors. 

Stats:
Total Area = 4,485 sq ft	
Total Roof Facets = 24	
Predominant Pitch = 12/12 Total 
Ridges/Hips = 334 ft 
Total Valleys = 134 ft 
Total Rakes = 58 ft
Total Eaves = 364 ft


----------



## RidgelineRoofing

For the third year are using the same Pictometry images and measurement tools that these Eagleview types of companies use.

Our experience has been great. Our takeoffs are quite accurate. Of course, you cannot determine the number of layers, condition of plywood, etc... So I write those types of conditions into my estimate as "If encountered"...


----------



## Grumpy

RidgelineRoofing said:


> For the third year are using the same Pictometry images and measurement tools that these Eagleview types of companies use.
> 
> Our experience has been great. Our takeoffs are quite accurate. Of course, you cannot determine the number of layers, condition of plywood, etc... So I write those types of conditions into my estimate as "If encountered"...


 So what do you do, someone calls you for an estimate and you just mail them one with "as encountered" variables? You don't meet them?


----------



## RidgelineRoofing

Initially, we email an estimate package out to our potential customers. Then based upon their interest in our numbers and the information contained within our package we will schedule an appointment with them. 

At this meeting, we would discuss the "if encountered" and remove that question mark. In most cases, however, there are no adjustments needed.

This method has worked for us well.


----------



## Grumpy

Based upon my one experience with Eagle view I would never stake my business on their measurements. As for just mass mailing estimates, that seems like alot of wasted time, but then again so is driving around. That might be a strategy worth trying if a job is out of our normal service area.


----------



## Acubis

*EagleView*

Found it to be very helpful for large cut up and STEEP roofs you simply cannot accurately site measure in a timely or cost efficient manor. Always go on site first though and take a few baseline measurements and slope factors.

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## albertaroofer

ive never tried eagle view... i know that the adjusters in my area have been starting to use it. I have however used "GEO Estimator" and i found the results horrible. the guarentee them to be right within 2% or something but out of roughly seven roofs the were out atleast a sq on 3 of them.


----------



## Tommy

*Roofers411?*

Anyone know what's the difference with this service compared to Eagleview?


----------



## qejustin

*Roof Measurement Services*

We use both Eagle View and Pictometry Online (used to be geoestimator.com) on a regular bases. We found that they are for the most part extreemly accurate. The thing that metters most is the imagry they have available in your area. If they have good imagry you will get very accurate reports. They both happen to have good images in our area.....thankfully. It saves us time and money on every job, no material shortages or returns. The average report cost less than $40.00 (we pay as low as $22 per report with our pictometry discount plan). It is cheaper to order a report than it is to send someone to pick up even 1 bundle if we are short. 

In our case, we order the report after we inspect the roof and meet with the customer. We do not use it to bid jobs with out meeting the customer...its just not our thing. We are selling our company, not shingles or a roof; if I send a bid with out meeting the customer then we cant sell the company and since we are never the lowest bidder (and dont want to be), then we dont get the job.

If you have sufficent images in your area, I would highly recommend using a roof measurement service. It is accurate, looks professional, and in the end saves money. As far as which company to use; I like both Pictometry and Eagleview. They both use pictometry images. The pros of pictometry online is that they are on average cheaper and faster on a standard report. Eagleview has a report to give to your customer that is nice. They bill differently, pictometry charges by plane, which makes the most sense to me. Eagleview charges by square. Mening if you have a 80 square up and over they are expensive, but if it is cut up and 20 squares they are cheap. Like I said, for us, pictometry on average is cheaper and if you order early in the day you often get it back the same day with out paying extra. Both have a report that downloads straight into Xactimate! Try them both and decide which one works best for you.

If you have an accurate report you can order an entire job off of it. They provied pitch by plane, eave, rake, squares, hip, ridge, flashing etc. You can also get your gutter measurements by the eaves. You just need to count the downs and you are done!



Aaron said:


> I see Grumpy wasn't impressed with their slopes.
> 
> I'm going to site-verify their measurements on this one.
> 
> What sort of experiences have people had out there with the EagleView measure vs actual? This is my first experience with EagleView, and it's big enough that I don't want to make any mistakes ... not that I ever want to make mistakes, but some are easier to get over than others.
> 
> Aaron


----------



## roofermikeinc

*Might work...*

Been wonderin' 'bout those mile high estimators for awhile. 
I agree w/Grumpy. You gotta meet 'em sometime.
Down here in Miami roofers are always prayin' for the next "big one".
I think that's bad Karma but this eye in the sky could come in handy after a Hurricane when yer' getting swamped by calls. :blink:


----------



## Tommy

*Anyone out there hear anything?*

Just heard from someone in the Northwest that there's a new service coming out that uses real-time images, let's you do a finished roof report in less than an hour without using Eagleview, Geo-Estimator or anyone else. I also hear the images are high enough resolution you can actually pick out stuff like stacks and vents or hail damage areas. I'd sure like to hear more. I know this sounds like it solves a lot of problems I've had with the services I've tried. I love the thought of not climbing a roof anymore, specially when I'm the first guy up and want to stick by the OSHA and safety rules. I never know if Big Brother or Google's watching me.


----------



## larryb

Tommy said:


> Anyone know what's the difference with this service compared to Eagleview?


Eagleview is connected to XM8...which may or may not be a concern


----------



## dougger222

Just finished a roof yesteray and didn't measure anything just went off the eagleview, here are the specs.

Total area, 7,544sq ft with 25 facets (not that cut up)
Ridges 139ft, hips 328ft, valleys 194ft, rakes 126ft, eaves 478ft, flashing 12ft step flashing 28ft

House all 12/12, garage all 8/12

Hip roof with a 15% waste factor, 86.76sq

Used 81.67 sq.

$75 was worth it on this one!!!

Going to try to learn to use the skyview in Xactimate/Sketch, very affordable.


----------



## ExpertStormRepair

Eagleview is very accurate... the only time they are off is if there is too much tree coverage... and, always put the correct waste factor in!!!!!!!!

http://expertstormrepair.com
Watertown, Connecticut
Waterbury, Connecticut


----------

